# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Jonizējošās ekonomiskās spuldzes?

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Ko Jūs domājat par tām gaisu jonizējošām ekonomiskajām spuldzēm?
Cik saprotu tad šādai spuldzei tikai tiek padota līdzstrāva un vai ir reāli ka ar tik mazu platību vispār kaut ko var nojonizēt?

Man tā vairāk šķiet cilvēku čakarēšana, ko jūs par to domājat?

----------


## malacis

Es neko nedomāju, jo nezinu kas tas ir.
Ja jau pacēli šādu tēmu, tad varēji vai nu pats populārzinātnisku rakstu uzrakstīt vai vismaz kādus linkus ielikt, lai būtu skaidrs par ko iet runa.

----------


## Delfins

katrs čakarē kā māg...
NugaBest un t.t.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Pirms kāda laika sludini.tunt.lv redzēju ka tirgo ekonomiskās spuldzes kas jonizē gaisu. Nodomāju ka baigais sviests  :: 

Tipa bigi palīdzot alerģiskiem cilvēkiem jo alerģiju izraisošās daļiņas ir vienādi lādētas tā pat kā cilvēks un atgrūžas no cilvēka.
Šeit viens links ko uz ātro atradu. 
http://www.naturaenergyproducts.com/lig ... aving.html

Nesen arī dzirdēju vienu cilvēku interisējamies kur šīs nopirkt jo pa TV esot rāditas  :: 

Kas zin cik tas jonizētais gaiss vēl ir labs pašam cilvēkam un vēl kādas polaritātes  ::

----------


## defs

Vai tik ta nebūs ta pati bakterocīda spuldze tada izpildījumā? Krievi kādreiz razoja kaut ko līdzīgu dienas gaismas lampam,tikai caurspīdīgas bija.Iekšā pildīti dzīvsudraba tvaiki,bet spuldzes stikls bija no kvarca,lai laistu cauri to starojumu.Acīm tas bija kaitīgs. Arī citam lampām plastmasu korpusi ar laiku saka sairt/arī daudz kas cits/.Lampu nozīme bija iznīcinat gaisā lidojošas baktērijas,lietotas tika slimnīcās.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Vai tik ta nebūs ta pati bakterocīda spuldze tada izpildījumā? Krievi kādreiz razoja kaut ko līdzīgu dienas gaismas lampam,tikai caurspīdīgas bija.Iekšā pildīti dzīvsudraba tvaiki,bet spuldzes stikls bija no kvarca,lai laistu cauri to starojumu.Acīm tas bija kaitīgs. Arī citam lampām plastmasu korpusi ar laiku saka sairt/arī daudz kas cits/.Lampu nozīme bija iznīcinat gaisā lidojošas baktērijas,lietotas tika slimnīcās.


 Sitas gan izklauysas pec ultravioletajam lampam. Bet istaba tiesam smarzoja pec ozona pec tas lampas darbinasanas!
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

UV un ozonētam gaisam nav nekāda sakara.
ja nemaldos, tur bija kaut kas ar augstpriegumu

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

nu es skaidri atceros, ka taja gaisma piecitim skujinjas sak spidet!  :: 
Beefs
edit: rekur no wikipedijas raksts.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultraviolet#Sterilization

tipa uv gaisma ir gana kruta, lai sanaktu vienkarsas kimiskas reakcija.

----------


## jeecha

Vispaar gan UV un O3 ir diezgan tieshs sakars - UV staru ietekmee notiek sekojoshas reakcijas:
O2->O+O
O2+O->O3
O3->O+O2
O3+O->2O2

Taa tad arii "elpo" zemes ozona slaanis absorbeejot mums kaitiigo UV B/C spektra starojumu  ::

----------


## tvdx

tik neaizmirsti ka O3 ir indiigs

----------


## defs

Krievu laikos varēja nopirkt specialus gaisa jonizatorus.Tur gan nebija lampa,bet sprieguma daudzkāršotājs un tādi ka adatveidīgi elektrodi.Sevišķi bija ieteicams slimniekiem ar plaušu slimībām. Pats esmu mēģinajis tādu jonizētu gaisu paelpot-kaut kas superīgs un viegls.

----------

